# Glucosamine/chondroiton/MSM



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi! I've been taking a glucosamine/chondroiton/MSM supplement for about a week now. I have noticed cramping in my legs and a kind of numbness and tingling sensation. Has anyone else experienced this? Could this be due to the MSM? I've taken a glucosamime/chondroiton supplement before and have never experienced this. I also use a cream that has glucosamine and MSM, could I be overdoing it?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd say you could be over doing it.pull back on some of your suppliments and drink plenty of water.Kamie


----------

